# September 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to September's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, DarkMoon17!*

DarkMoon17 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike

Junglist (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

chibir3dpanda (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

toydogs (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

myfavfish (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hallyx (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Perseusmom (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Orito (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

DragonFish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

ZergyMonster (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

CandiceMM (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Shadyr (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

MollyJean (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

whimsicalbrainpan (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

jenniijennii309 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

inuudo (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Alcemistnv (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettalover2033 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

happypappy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

jeanclaudeasher (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

bhali333 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

registereduser (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MistersMom (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

teeneythebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta lover1507 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Talen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

amyteee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Kitty Whiskers (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sapphoira (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettaluver4evr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

birdielikestomatoes (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

mkayum (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

lillyandquigly (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tikibirds (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xXGalaxyXx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

finnfinnfriend (0 votes)


----------



## registereduser

I voted for the second place photo, I thought the silhouette 
against the tail fin was unique. The picture with the
black cat was my second choice :lol:

congrats all


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to Megacoolguy! Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## CandiceMM

Yeay Megacoolguy, that pic rocked!!!! To everybody else I loved all your pics!


----------



## Junglist

3rd is good.. Thanks to everyone that voted!


----------



## Destinystar

3rd is real good Junglist...yeaaaa ! So many awesome pictures and congrats Megacoolguy your picture really rocked !!!!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

Congratulations Megacoolguy!


----------



## TwilightNite

Congrats Megacoolguy! Your fish is beautiful! =) And thanks and great pics to everyone who participated! =) Cheers all around! =)


----------



## Atena

I did not see this in the front page and was still waiting for the results. good thing I checked.

Great photos everyone. Congratulations Megacoolguy!

Atena


----------



## Romad

Great pics. everyone and congrats Megacoolguy :thumbsup: 

And that cat waiting to eat the fishy picture is priceless!!


----------



## Karebear13

Wow everyone's pics were amazing!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Megacoolguy's pic is awesome, but it's not his o.o

Is that still okay?

And congrats everyone!


----------



## celtickitty

Administrator said:


> chibir3dpanda (8 votes)


I love it


----------



## Hallyx

Alcemistnv said:


> Megacoolguy's pic is awesome, but it's not his o.o
> 
> Is that still okay?


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/contest-archives/contest-rules-8567/#ixzz1qIgYGj80

Dear Members,

Below is important information about the Fish Forum contests.

Good luck,
The Fish Forum Staff

Fish Forum Contest Rules

Contest Dates
:arrow: Contest submission begins on the 1st of each month and ends at 12:00 am on the 16th of each month.
:arrow: Contest voting begins on the 16th of each month and ends at 12:00 am on the last day of each month.

How To Enter
:arrow: To enter a contest, create a topic in the Contest Submission forum, indicate which contest you are entering, and include the picture you are submitting. To enter a contest now, click here.


:!: Please note that in order to be eligible for a prize you must have made 20 posts since joining the forum and at least five posts within two weeks from the date of your submission.
:!: Any pictures you submit must be of your own aquarium.
:!: You can only submit one picture per contest.
:!: No member can win a contest two months in a row.


How To Vote
:arrow: To vote in a contest, simply choose your favorite image in the contest's poll. To go to the Contest Voting forum now, click here.

:!: In the event of a tie, the winner will be decided by the Fish Forum Staff.

Note: The Fish Forum reserves the right to modify any of the contest rules without notice or any rational basis whatsoever :crazy:. We don't plan to, but were told this verbiage is a good idea.  

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/contest-archives/contest-rules-8567/#ixzz28fP2ckhH


----------



## registereduser

oh dear :shock:


----------



## celtickitty

registereduser said:


> oh dear :shock:


oh dear to what


----------



## registereduser

celtickitty said:


> oh dear to what


oh dear, too bad the kid didn't read the rules.:-(


----------



## BettaJen

I love the colors on this betta!


----------



## bettalover2000

You can't win 2 consecutive months? but didn't copperarabian win 2 times in a row?


----------

